

The "funding gap" and Founders Co-op - bootload
http://crashdev.blogspot.com/2008/04/paul-graham-funding-gap-and-founders-co.html

======
technoguyrob
My comment on that page:

 _But why did you do blatant plagiarism?

Unless you specifically contacted Graham about copying those interview
questions verbatim and he granted you explicit permission. In which case, I
applaud you, sirs, keep up the good work._

------
okeumeni
We have built a search of their sites and blogs, whatever you want to know
about Founder's co-op, just search for it here:
[http://www.intelliverb.com/Search/?ul=en-
us&six=src63343...](http://www.intelliverb.com/Search/?ul=en-
us&six=src633439433255440000f)

------
bootload
Follows on from ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=164892>

